# De eso depende...



## Learning

Hola! 
Cómo se dice en alemán: De eso depende el que yo vaya o no a su casa.

Gracias


----------



## heidita

Primero debes especificar quién es "su"
Tmabién sería interesante saber lo de "eso", para darte mejor traducción


----------



## Learning

Hola, es simplemente por curiosidad. Por ejemplo en la siguiente frase:

No sé si los padres de Ana siguen en Madrid. De eso depende el que vaya a su casa (de Ana )o no.

Danke


----------



## elroy

Ich weiß nicht, ob Anas Eltern immer noch in Madrid wohnen. 
*Davon hängt es ab,* ob ich zu ihr fahre oder nicht.
_oder_
*Darauf kommt es an,* ob ich zu ihr fahre oder nicht.


----------



## heidita

Oder du kannst sagen

Davon hängt es ab, ob ich zu ihr nach Hause fahre oder nicht.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Ich weiß nicht, ob Anas Eltern immer noch in Madrid wohnen.
> *Davon hängt es ab,* ob ich zu ihr fahre oder nicht.
> _oder_
> *Darauf kommt es an,* ob ich zu ihr fahre oder nicht.


 
Der zweite Satz gefällt mir nicht; der erste ist in Ordnung.


----------



## Jana337

In diesem Fall würde ich sagen: Daraus ergibt sich, ob ich zu ihr fahre oder nicht.

Jana


----------

